# Anyone living in the marina or working in Dubai Media City?



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been in Dubai for just over a week and found that it is very quiet around this time. Does anyone live in the marina and can let me know what's fun to do around here? Or where are the best places to hang out and meet new people?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

JJustina said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for just over a week and found that it is very quiet around this time. Does anyone live in the marina and can let me know what's fun to do around here? Or where are the best places to hang out and meet new people?


I don't live in the Marina but just across SZR in JLT. There is lots to do in the Marina. As for meeting new people this forum is a great place. There is a get together just about every week. See thread "Pub Quiz on the 26th". There is always a bar meet or just recently a movie night....
Welcome to Dubai


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I live in the Marina, not really that much to do around here in the summer other than eat out or go to a bar. If there's something specific you're into, there's likely to be some sort of club or organisation for you to take part in though, you just may need to drive further afield.

When the weather gets cooler, the area around JBR Walk/Beach is a cool place to hang out, but not sure how easy it is to meet people.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes to both. I live in Marina and work in Media City.

Depending on what you like/don't you you will have plenty of activities.
I always hit the cinema 1-2 a week, and now the Marina Mall cinema is finally open so I will be going more often considering it is walking distance. 

I also do some jogging on the marina walk at night. It is a little hot but you will meet many people who exercise. Then you have the swimming pool in the building; it is a nice place to relax at night. Also the beach is walking distance.

And finally if you are a food fan like, you will never get bored since you have hundreds of restaurants in Marina Walk/ JBR waiting for you to try it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Justina,

Have a look at the "Pub Quiz on 26 July" thread. Some of the expats are meeting at the Byblos hotel in Tecom tomorrow night for quiz night. You are more than welcome to join, it's a great opportunity to meet new people and forum members.

There's also Karaoke night on Thursday at Harry Ghatto's in the Emirates Towers Hotel.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I went to JBR last thursday night and absolutely loved it. Ive also got to look for another place to stay in the next week or so I don't know where I can get more value for money but at the same time be near the beach. Any ideas??


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Midos said:


> Yes to both. I live in Marina and work in Media City.
> 
> Depending on what you like/don't you you will have plenty of activities.
> I always hit the cinema 1-2 a week, and now the Marina Mall cinema is finally open so I will be going more often considering it is walking distance.
> ...


That's cool, so you must be in one of the marina towers then obviously. I'd like to jog at night but i just end up using th gym in the apartment instead.

Btw do you live in a one bed apartment? if so how much are you renting? I need to look for another place in the next week.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

check out dubizzle.com for an idea of rentals in the area. JBR about the closest for the beach or check out some of the buildings across the road from JBR - Jewels, The Promenade, Park Island etc = they are all very nice. Prices very on building, size and view but you are looking at dhs65k+ a year for a 1 bed.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

JJustina said:


> That's cool, so you must be in one of the marina towers then obviously. I'd like to jog at night but i just end up using th gym in the apartment instead.
> 
> Btw do you live in a one bed apartment? if so how much are you renting? I need to look for another place in the next week.


Gym is nice, but I find it boring to use treadmill for 1 hr 
I took a fully furnished one but it was little expensive. There is cheaper, but I was in your shoes, had to leave the hotel within 4 days, so I took the first good choice I had. If I had more time, I could have taken the same for less money. I will message the details.


----------

